# SKYDEX® PASGT Retrofit Kit



## medaid (28 Jul 2007)

For anyone that's going to be deploying and have thought about making their helmets a little more comfortable. Try this site. They're not only offering the pads but harness as well for a great price, especially with the exchange rate at the moment. Sorry I'm really not trying to steal business away from CP Gear. 


http://www.uscav.com/Productinfo.aspx?productID=10851&TabID=548&sale=1&CatID=5400


Hope this helps!


----------



## Yeoman (28 Jul 2007)

I have to back up this site. I order some lady killers (ie glasses with the plastic straps) there a few years ago and the item was shipped in a rather decent amount of time compared to some other companies that I've order from in the US.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Jul 2007)

All you're getting in this kit that CP Gear doesn't provide is a 4-point suspension system, which unless you're going to drill holes into your helmet, is incompatible with the CF combat helmet.  Then, when you factor in exchange $82.88US = $88.00Cdn (www.xe.com) plus UPS brokering fees of $25US at a minimum and then you still have to pay 7% GST, you're going to be quite a bit more expensive than what we're offering for our kit http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=519.


----------



## Mortar guy (28 Jul 2007)

I have to back up what Matt's saying. I bought my SKYDEX helmet kit from CPGear and I haven't looked back since. No need for the suspension system and its well worth the money.


MG


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2007)

Like I said Matt, not to steal business away. I've got a SKYDEX from CP Gear as well. But just thought to toss another alternative into the pot.


----------



## Farmboy (29 Jul 2007)

> All you're getting in this kit that CP Gear doesn't provide is a 4-point suspension system, which unless you're going to drill holes into your helmet, is incompatible with the CF combat helmet.  Then, when you factor in exchange $82.88US = $88.00Cdn (www.xe.com) plus UPS brokering fees of $25US at a minimum and then you still have to pay 7% GST, you're going to be quite a bit more expensive than what we're offering for our kit



 Matt don't forget PST as well which gets charged on individual orders crossing the border.


----------



## brihard (5 Aug 2007)

Another thumb up for Matt- mine shipped quite fast.


----------



## MG34 (9 Aug 2007)

The Oregon Areo BLSS is better than the Skydex kit IMHO,the pads are bigger and more comfortable


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Aug 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> The Oregon Areo BLSS is better than the Skydex kit IMHO,the pads are bigger and more comfortable



I agree. 

Personally, I found that the velcro strip for the top pad of my Oregon Areo kit would peel off in the heat (thanks also to the texture of the helmet), so I replaced it with a cooling-gel net I picked up in the PX in KAF for $15... But, the way I see it, if the velcro for the whole pad system was fixed to the helmet the same way, It would all eventually fall off in the heat... then you have a bucket full of pads... I've never used the Skydex kit, but I don't want to take that risk.  I'll stick with my BLSS kit, with the cooling-gel net.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Aug 2007)

hmm, cooling gel net you say?  I did not see those at the PX last time I got to visit it but I concur that the BLSS kit is my preferred one.  I have it installed and I have my high speed non sparking suspension retrofit installed as well..  I am a very happy camper here in Afghanistan.


----------

